# Beer Awards Dinner Tonight



## Mercs Own (19/4/07)

Anyone going to the Beer awards dinner tonight?

I was trying to buy a ticket the other day - $180 which seems a little on the steep side - when out of the fermenter I was offered a ticket to be a guest on the Barrons Brewing table! So I will be there and looking forward to it.

If I am sober enough when I get home tonight I will post who won!


----------



## shamus (19/4/07)

don;t forget to have a drink for me


----------



## therook (19/4/07)

Mercs Own said:


> Anyone going to the Beer awards dinner tonight?
> 
> I was trying to buy a ticket the other day - $180 which seems a little on the steep side - when out of the fermenter I was offered a ticket to be a guest on the Barrons Brewing table! So I will be there and looking forward to it.
> 
> If I am sober enough when I get home tonight I will post who won!



being a celebrity has its advantages

rook


----------



## Ross (19/4/07)

Was going to go - but the cost of the ticket on top of the flight/accom was a little too much to justify...

Have a great night Mercs...  

cheers Ross


----------



## sam (19/4/07)

My brother was lucky enough to get a gig at the awards night with his jazz group, I think they're playing later in the evening.

Needless to say, I was very impressed/jealous when he told me.


----------



## Mercs Own (19/4/07)

therook said:


> being a celebrity has its advantages
> 
> rook



Is being stopped by little old ladies in the supermarket/green grocers/coffee shop/butcher shop also considered an advantage? :blink:


----------



## Thommo (19/4/07)

Hey Merc,

If you need a date for tonight I unselfishly offer you my humble services.

I'm waiting by the phone.

Thommo.


----------



## Mercs Own (19/4/07)

Thommo cant seem to find your number!!! Maybe next time!


----------



## Wortgames (19/4/07)

Mercs Own said:


> Is being stopped by little old ladies in the supermarket/green grocers/coffee shop/butcher shop also considered an advantage? :blink:



But Merc, you're such a lovely young man!


----------



## /// (19/4/07)

Paul - make sure you ask Rich from Barons 'if he is a ladies man'.

Has been a joke since Uni Days, sure will stop him in his tracks.

Scotty


----------



## Weizguy (19/4/07)

Mercs Own said:


> Is being stopped by little old ladies in the supermarket/green grocers/coffee shop/butcher shop also considered an advantage? :blink:


But surely there is a "Yin" to balance the "Yang"...and conversely.

So it goes in all things. Especially when you have a recognisable face.

Seth-fucius


----------



## therook (19/4/07)

Mercs Own said:


> Is being stopped by little old ladies in the supermarket/green grocers/coffee shop/butcher shop also considered an advantage? :blink:



I'll gladly swap occupations and salaries  

rook


----------



## revdrjbob (19/4/07)

Would normally be there, attending and drinking, etc. But this year I'm looking after my wife and our new borns, so the boss is there in my stead. Say hi to Rich and the Barons boys for me.

TIM


Mercs Own said:


> Anyone going to the Beer awards dinner tonight?
> 
> I was trying to buy a ticket the other day - $180 which seems a little on the steep side - when out of the fermenter I was offered a ticket to be a guest on the Barrons Brewing table! So I will be there and looking forward to it.
> 
> If I am sober enough when I get home tonight I will post who won!


----------



## brendanos (19/4/07)

Mercs Own said:


> Is being stopped by little old ladies in the supermarket/green grocers/coffee shop/butcher shop also considered an advantage? :blink:



It could be worse - you could have played a bad boyfriend in an aussie soap, then those same old ladies would be hitting you with their purses and chasing you down the street!

The food and beer there last year was fantastic, as was the company, it was just the results that were, at times, a little disheartening. Not sure if I'm excited or scared to hear this years winners.

Brendan


----------



## Gerard_M (20/4/07)

Well it is all over for another year. Great to see Dean(Colonial Brewery) pick up some well deserved trophies. :beer: All the results are here http://www.beerawards.com/results.asp

Great effort by RedOak to enter 40 different beers, I raise a glass to you. :beerbang: Actually it is a Red Oak glass that followed me home from the Balmain Pub Crawl  

Cheers
Gerard


----------



## Doc (20/4/07)

Some noteable results

*PREMIERS TROPHY
For the Best Victorian Beer*
Stella Artois
Fosters - Abbotsford
Class 1- Exhibit 532

*CHAMPION PACKAGING AWARD
Reserve Lager*
Knappstein Enterprise Brewery, South Australia, Australia
Class 99a - Exhibit 772

Great to see Feral Brewing Co, Colonial Brewing Co, Little Creatures Brewing, Wig & Pen Brewery & Tavern and RedOak all get some recognition.

Beers,.
Doc


----------



## Aaron (20/4/07)

Two bronze Medals for Gulf brewery! Congratulations Pedro.


----------



## Doc (20/4/07)

Aaron said:


> Two bronze Medals for Gulf brewery! Congratulations Pedro.



That'll teach me for only looking at the Trohpy Sheet.
Well done Pedro. Some bling for the brewery, and some great recognition.

Doc


----------



## Trent (20/4/07)

Wow
Congrats on everyone who did well. That sure is a hell of a list, and alot of medals awarded in each category. Do they do what the wine comps do, and award a medal of varying colour if it goes over a certain amount of points?
On the stranger side, I notice that in 19C, Lambics/Geuze/Kriek etc..., Delirium Tremens won gold!! Arent I silly, when I tried it, I thought it was a Golden Strong Ale, rather than a horse blanket tasting beer  Could this be a typo, or were my tastebuds playing up that day?
All the best
Trent


----------



## Ross (20/4/07)

Anyone know who Innspired from Brisbane are??

Innspired Pty Ltd
Brisbane, QLD Australia

Cloudy Pale Ale
Midnight Extra Stout
Moonlight Porter
Starlager
Storm Real Ale
Sunset Amber
Sunshine Wheat


----------



## Batz (20/4/07)

Ross said:


> Anyone know who Innspired from Brisbane are??
> 
> Innspired Pty Ltd
> Brisbane, QLD Australia
> ...




Quick Google tells me it the Brewhouse Brisbane
http://www.thebrewhouse.com.au/content.asp?page=sport

Batz


----------



## Duff (20/4/07)

And the big boys are having a whinge by the sounds of it.

Click Me...

Cheers.


----------



## warrenlw63 (20/4/07)

Duff said:


> And the big boys are having a whinge by the sounds of it.
> 
> Click Me...
> 
> Cheers.



LOL!!! I've seen it (Weihenstephan Kristall) freely available at Dan Murphy's for around $5 a bottle. Hardly a stretch.  

Maybe our greedy brewing duopoly should consider making a "sour grape" lager for next year's awards? <_< 

Warren -


----------



## lucas (20/4/07)

"Brewers last night renewed calls for a revamp of the rules, saying it was the sixth time in seven years a rarely seen beer had taken top honour."
oh no, our shitty VB isn't winning against real beer! quick, change the rules!


----------



## bconnery (20/4/07)

Doc said:


> Some noteable results
> 
> *PREMIER'S TROPHY
> For the Best Victorian Beer*
> ...



I chuckled at that one too...

"Brewers last night renewed calls for a revamp of the rules, saying it was the sixth time in seven years a rarely seen beer had taken top honour."
Or, and, I don't want too sound too crazy here, they could make better beer?
Mind you if Stella is the best victorian it doesn't say much to the judging in my book. 
Or take those rarely seen beers and brew them under license here, that seems to work 

Excellent work by colonial, wig & pen et al. Great to see the littler guys getting in there. More variety, better beer, keep it coming...


----------



## Ross (20/4/07)

Batz said:


> Quick Google tells me it the Brewhouse Brisbane
> http://www.thebrewhouse.com.au/content.asp?page=sport
> 
> Batz



Thanks Batz...you'd think I'd know how to use google by now LOL...

They have a new head brewer at the Brewhouse, so hopefully we'll see some nice beers being produced.

Cheers Ross


----------



## bconnery (20/4/07)

Ross said:


> Thanks Batz...you'd think I'd know how to use google by now LOL...
> 
> They have a new head brewer at the Brewhouse, so hopefully we'll see some nice beers being produced.
> 
> Cheers Ross



That would be nice. I quite liked a couple of them but most of them fell a little flat, while almost being there. Their wheat was pretty plain and the mid strength downright awful in my book. 

I suppose I'll be forced to go and check it out...

If nothing else they usually have some red oaks as a fall back


----------



## Mercs Own (20/4/07)

Well I had a damn good night at the awards - started out at what used to be the Portland - James Squire brewhouse now - with a couple of pints of their Speculator - a very enjoyable drop! - and caught up with lots of brewing folk! Wes Smith was there havent seen him in a few years but hear from him here often. Its a great atmosphere at the Squire on this night as they place is chock full of brewers from all over Australia and it would seem it is the one time of the year that they all get together. Whilst there is a little bit of politics at play - slight change of atmosphere when the Lion Nathan lads arrived after all it is their pub - everyone genuinely enjoys catching up.

Off to the awards and a Hargraves Pale before going in and sitting down. I should have hung on to the menu card to tell you what we ate and drank but I wasnt thinking about that instead I was trying to get as much inside info on the Barron Boys whose table I was on as Willie Simpsons date - they scored two silver and three bronze and were pleased with that. Chatted to the owner and the brewer from AIB - they currently contract brew over 35 different beers!! Although Brian Watson told me they had been up to 42 at one stage. AIB are building a new 150 hectolitre brewery to cope with demand not sure what they are going to do with the old one - some one should make and offer!

I had the opportunity to meet the Minister John Brumby (he actually made a speach at the beginning of the evening and to my surprise quoted me from the article that I had in the Age last Sunday about loving Beer!) I took the opportunity to talk to him about the need to give small breweries a break on excise, lets hope he took it on. Later I introduced Cam Hinze and Paul Holgate to him, these guys are leading the push for excise reform on behalf of Victorian small breweries. My work was done and so for the rest of the evening I ate drank and was very merry!

Great to see Feral get an award the beer is a ripper! Strange (read as disappointed) to see a Belgian beer brewed here win an award for best Victorian beer when there are so many good Victorian Beers that are concieved, created, brewed and sold here.

Beers had: Speculator, Hargrave Hills Pale, Roof Top Red, Dog Bolter, Moo Brew Pilsner, Coopers Best Extra Stout, Cock and Bull Pale, Mac's Sassy Red Ale, and a Czech Pils but I cannot remember the name of it!!

Am I correct in saying the Brewhouse used to be Aruora's and is just off the mall?


----------



## lucas (20/4/07)

Mercs Own said:


> I had the opportunity to meet the Minister John Brumby (he actually made a speach at the beginning of the evening and to my surprise quoted me from the article that I had in the Age last Sunday about loving Beer!) I took the opportunity to talk to him about the need to give small breweries a break on excise, lets hope he took it on. Later I introduced Cam Hinze and Paul Holgate to him, these guys are leading the push for excise reform on behalf of Victorian small breweries. My work was done and so for the rest of the evening I ate drank and was very merry!



Good on ya Paul!


----------



## lucas (20/4/07)

was just looking through the results and I can not believe some of the past grand champions

1999
Hahn Premium
Toohey's Pty Ltd

1998
James Boags Premium Lager
J Boag & Son Limited

those two are ok beers if there's nothing better to drink but no way could they be the best in an international beer show. but now for the real WTF:

1995
Hahn Ice 
Toohey's Pty Ltd

i say it again. WHAT THE ****!?!?!


----------



## Ross (20/4/07)

Mercs Own said:


> Am I correct in saying the Brewhouse used to be Aruora's and is just off the mall?



Yes Paul, that's the one. Looks like I missed a good night. hopefully there next year.

cheers Ross


----------



## Gerard_M (20/4/07)

warrenlw63 said:


> LOL!!! I've seen it (Weihenstephan Kristall) freely available at Dan Murphy's for around $5 a bottle.
> Warren -



Until about 15 minutes ago there was a bottle of it freely available in my laundry fridge! Now it is straight to the pool room where I shall display it next to the 12 year old bottle of Hahn Ice which is aging very nicely! OK so maybe I will crack it later this evening, the Kristall not the Hahn  
Cheers
Gerard


----------



## shonky (20/4/07)

One that caught my eye was the Bridge Road brewers from Beechworth. A small brewery with a young brewer. By my count they won 1 gold, 7 silver and 2 bronze. Must have been a close thing for them not to take the Australian Brewery and small brewery awards. Colonial won 2 gold and 4 silver.

I tried the Bier de Garde last year after it had only been in the bottle about a month and it was sensational

One to watch, congrats Ben at Beechworth and all the other winners


----------



## Gerard_M (20/4/07)

Mercs Own said:


> Well I had a damn good night at the awards, I was Willie Simpsons date



So Paul, is Willie a good dancer?

Sounds like a great night, I will definately be going next year.
Cheers
Gerard


----------



## Mercs Own (20/4/07)

Lucas, this either indicates how far Australian beer has come or how far it hasnt!? People bemoan the fact that we havent had many Aussie beers win the grand champion slot and I guess you have just pointed out why. Red Oak winning last year was ground breaking, Weihenstephan Kristall winning this year is not - although it is a good beer - Feral White was in the running to be Grand Champion this year and in my book would have been a very worthy winner - shame it didnt get there!

edit: Willie was a good date but he cant dance!


----------



## Goat (20/4/07)

Thanks for the review Paul - sounds like a good night.

Congratulations to the WA breweries - Randall (Colonial), great effort ! 

Great to see Feral White getting a gong too.


----------



## Gulf Brewery (20/4/07)

Doc said:


> That'll teach me for only looking at the Trohpy Sheet.
> Well done Pedro. Some bling for the brewery, and some great recognition.
> 
> Doc



Cheers Doc and Aaron

Do you think I should mention the paid staff/brewer/cleaner (all one of them) called Brew Brad or not  
Not to mention a good wife who let me play with big shiny toys.  

Cheers
Pedro


----------



## winkle (20/4/07)

bconnery said:


> That would be nice. I quite liked a couple of them but most of them fell a little flat, while almost being there. Their wheat was pretty plain and the mid strength downright awful in my book.
> 
> I suppose I'll be forced to go and check it out...
> 
> If nothing else they usually have some red oaks as a fall back



They had LCPA on tap last time I was there  mind you it was a while ago.


----------



## brendanos (20/4/07)

Well from the other side of the table, as a Weihenstephan demonstrator this now gives me something to brag about for the next 12 months!  Though IMHO the Hefe would have been a more deserving champion, but as we all know these judging panels are wild.

It's always great to see the little guys getting up there, and I'll support a local as hard as the next guy, but I don't think this competition does them justice. Maybe some professionals (rather than "industry guests") on the judging panel would help bring some consistancy and credibility to the results. I also find that the results being published as only bronze, silver or gold to be pretty frustrating.


----------



## Gough (20/4/07)

OK, shameless plug here, but I'm pretty happy that we (Murray's Craftbrewing Co.) entered two beers and won two silver medals for our Nirvana Pale Ale and Sassy Blonde.  Keith seems missing in action (or maybe just shy :lol: ) but Potters Brewery also did really well with their entries. Stella winning best Vic. beer was good for a laugh, but I thought the Wig 'n Pen's Imperial Stout could have been judged higher than it was... Such is (comp) life I guess...

Shawn.


----------



## Trent (20/4/07)

Can ANYONE confirm to me that DT winning gold in the Lambic section is a typo? Or am I on some form of Crack? Or were the judges? Carling for next years Premiers award.
T.
EDIT - Congrats to Murrays and Potters for their great showing in the comp, and also to Pedro (who I rudely missed before). Good to see some true aussie micro's making an impression.


----------



## Tyred (20/4/07)

winkle said:


> They had LCPA on tap last time I was there  mind you it was a while ago.



It was still there about a month ago. I tried two of their beers and wasn't overly impressed. I than had 4 or 5 pints of LCPA to console myself and then wandered back to work.


----------



## Malnourished (21/4/07)

Shit. 21st Amendment, Blue Point, Brewerkz, Deschutes, Dogfish Head, Flying Dog, Great Divide, Harviestoun, Jolly Pumpkin, Pelican, Rogue, Stone... 

Now I'm REALLY spewing there's no Beertopia. :angry:


----------



## Back Yard Brewer (21/4/07)

Duff said:


> And the big boys are having a whinge by the sounds of it.
> 
> Click Me...
> 
> Cheers.



After reading the whinge pool,how much is Stella by the carton?

BYB


----------



## spog (21/4/07)

excellent to hear the beechworth brewery won some awards
i passed through there last year and i agree with shonky,the bier de garde was/is tops i am heading back that way later in the year,so i will have to stop and stock up.
well done ben...cheers...spog.... :beerbang:


----------



## Thirsty Boy (22/4/07)

Malnourished said:


> Shit. 21st Amendment, Blue Point, Brewerkz, Deschutes, Dogfish Head, Flying Dog, Great Divide, Harviestoun, Jolly Pumpkin, Pelican, Rogue, Stone...
> 
> Now I'm REALLY spewing there's no Beertopia. :angry:



Oh yeah, Not happy at all. I heard on the BN board that 21st amendment nad a bunch of other US micros were entering this year... then found out there was no beerfest. A dark dark day indeed.

On the bright side, I'm really pleased that Beechworth Brewers did so well, their Aussie ale is one of my favourites and I have a bottle of that Bierdegarde in my cellar (OK, big foam box) that has been quietly gathering some age for around 12 months now. Their saison was also sensational as was their IPA.

Potters brewery doing well is also great. At least ONE of the Hunter Valley breweries is actually making nice beer. A bottle of their Bock also features in my cellar waiting for age...mmmmmmmm

And while I agree its a bit of a stretch to give it the best victorian beer... well, we make nice stella damn it. A little bit of that trophy belongs to me (a REALLY little bit) so be nice or I will cry.

Thirsty


----------

